# Police to take over fire. Fire fighting it using same reasons EMS uses against fire



## medic417 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmmm need to focus on job.  Can't do 2 jobs and expect to be good.  Etc.  Thought fire said that was BS when they take over EMS.  Hope the police don't find fires statements to use against them to finish the take over.  EMS claims fire just pads their budget by taking over EMS. Fire really seems to be a hypocrite in this case.

http://www.firerescue1.com/fire-dep...58521-Unions-at-odds-over-police-fire-merger/

"Mlive reports that those against it say officials are more concerned about money and are favoring police officers. Decreasing trained firefighters, some said, will put the public at risk."

http://www.firerescue1.com/fire-dep...21852-5-reasons-not-to-merge-fire-and-police/

"So, the question that begs answering is, can an employee learn and maintain the necessary skills for one complicated discipline and learn to function within another equally complicated community-safety discipline?

*Based on the job responsibilities and measurable need to be trained to keep abreast of the job requirements, it is unlikely a person could do both effectively*."


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 23, 2012)

There is no worse tasting poison than your own...


----------



## medic417 (Oct 23, 2012)

The hypocrisy makes me laugh.  :rofl:

The sad part is the IAFF are probably not even smart enough to understand that they are contradicting themselves.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 23, 2012)

note to self: if the merger goes through, set fire on north end of town, and rob bank of south end of town.

in all seriousness, it's a bad idea.  As bad as fire and EMS merging.  

Actually, the only way it's a good idea is if the PD assigns specific officers to the fire apparatus, and that's their job, not doing routine patrols (just like what Port Authority Police do at the NYC metro area airports).

But I do love the hypocrisy of the IAFF saying PD can't do their job, yet they can do EMS with no problem.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 23, 2012)

In the future, when I try to explain my antipodean confusion about Fire being involved in EMS to Americans to whom that seems natural, I will use this example.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe this is the time for EMS to jump from fire.  When fire starts to complain we just quote them.  If they dispute it then they just admitted that they lied about the danger and issues of being taken over by police.  So they either release EMS w/o a fight or have a fight on both sides.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2012)

ORGANIZING TO FIGHT TAKE OVER.  EMS SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS IN THE BEGINNING.

http://www.iaff.org/09News/PDFs/PSOSystems.pdf


"Even if consolidation has not yet been mentioned in your city, it
is important to recognize the early signs that the city may be
contemplating a move in that direction. When a city begins to
talk about cutting costs through possible consolidation, the fire
fighters’ union needs to take an active role to find solutions that
are less dangerous"


----------



## Martyn (Oct 24, 2012)

Melclin said:


> In the future, when I try to explain my antipodean confusion about Fire being involved in EMS to Americans to whom that seems natural, I will use this example.


 
It's the end, we're all doomed


----------



## medic417 (Oct 24, 2012)

Martyn said:


> It's the end, we're all doomed



No not doomed just shafted.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 24, 2012)

Heck, everyone's devolving animal control to the PD, why not EMS too?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 24, 2012)

Good!  Hypocrites need to get a taste of their own medicine.



Cut FD budgets.  Reroute the budgets to the agencies that actually do the majority of the work.  It really IS the only thing that makes sense, both logically and financially.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 26, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Good!  Hypocrites need to get a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut FD budgets.  Reroute the budgets to the agencies that actually do the majority of the work.  It really IS the only thing that makes sense, both logically and financially.



But you and I are trying to use common sense where common sense is not allowed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 26, 2012)

But, but, if you defund FD, you hate baby kittens and approve of 9/11!


----------



## medic417 (Oct 27, 2012)

Linuss said:


> But, but, if you defund FD, you hate baby kittens and approve of 9/11!



Lol.  How true to be politically correct you must love fire and give them all the new toys they want.  Lets forget how many other people and agency's sacrificed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Lol.  How true to be politically correct you must love fire and give them all the new toys they want.  Lets forget how many other people and agency's sacrificed.



Funny, they clearly admit that EMS is 85% of their call volume, yet their budget is never 85% medically related, and they do more fire training than medicine learning.  Yup, their priorities are right.  


"For the citizens", right?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 28, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Funny, they clearly admit that EMS is 85% of their call volume, yet their budget is never 85% medically related, and they do more fire training than medicine learning.  Yup, their priorities are right.
> 
> 
> "For the citizens", right?



Exactly.  Wonder how loud they will scream when they they see law enforcement taking all the money?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.mlive.com/news/jackson/index.ssf/2012/10/new_combined_police_and_fire_s.html

Here they try to BS the public.

 "This ordinance is not intended nor should it be construed to create a combined public safety department," it reads. "There will be no requirement for either a police officer or firefighter to train and/or become certified in the other discipline, unless said officers of either division voluntarily choose to do so."


----------



## medic417 (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.mlive.com/news/bay-city/index.ssf/2012/10/price_of_protection_do_you_sup.html


----------

